# ICD 9 code for dehydration in pregnancy 34 4/7 wks



## Miller913 (May 22, 2014)

Patient was being seen for dehydration, n/v due to gastroenteritis.  I have come up with 643.83 & 558.9, but I was not sure about the dehydration. What would be the appropriate dx code.

Thanks!


----------



## Bready (May 22, 2014)

dehydration is 276.51. I differ on the 643.83 because that is pregnancy related nausea and vomiting and not n/v due to something else like stomach flu.  I would use:
648.93 and 558.9

the nausea and vomiting and dehydration are symptoms
of the gastroenteritis. If you want to add those codes it would be 276.51 and 787.01 but I think the 558.9 by itself(if documented by physician) would suffice.


----------

